

Developer/designer partner for a side project. - gianluka

Hello Guys!<p>I am Gianluca Rispo, a hundred % Italian designer. Except that, I am a really great thinker with a lot of ideas.<p>I was wondering if there were out there, someone who has design (hybrid front-end, UI) or development skills who wanted to partner up in these neat ideas for possible future startups.<p>Feel free to contact me on twitter @GianlucaRispo or email gianlucarispo (at) outlook.com<p>Cheers!
======
mahadazad
Please see your email, I just sent.

